# Wie viele Schriften kann Photoshop verwalten



## cdpanic (31. März 2014)

Hello Leute,

ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob jemand von euch zufällig weiss wie viele Schriften Photoshop CS 5.5 verwalten kann?

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem da ich immer rund 650 Fonts aktive habe nur bei einem Kollegen von mir stürzt PS immer.

Nach dem deaktivieren einiger Fonts (er hatte rund 1200 aktiv) klappte alles.

Jetzt würde es mich nur Interessieren mit wie vielen PS definitiv umgehen kann 

Wir arbeite über OSX 10.8.5 und mit FontExplorer X Pro.


Danke schon mal im voraus 

lg
stef


----------



## sheel (31. März 2014)

Hi

aus rein technischer Sicht: Keine Fontanzahl ist groß genug, um Abstürze zu rechtfertigen.
Das ist entweder ein Fehler in PS (der von Adobe behoben werden sollte,
falls es die aktuelle Version wäre), oder es ist zB. eine kaputte Schriftdatei vorhanden
(auch dann ist der Absturz aber nicht schön).


----------



## Trillian (1. April 2014)

Würde auch auf einen beschädigten Font tippen. Könnte man durch aktivieren und deaktivieren herausfinden, welcher der Übeltäter ist. Wobei das bei 1200 Schriften eine Fleißaufgabe ist.


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2014)

Ich würde da eine klare Empfehlung zu einem Font-Manager aussprechen!

Wofür überhaupt so viele aktive Fonts?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2014)

Die Arbeiten doch mit Fontexplorer X Pro.


> Wir arbeite über OSX 10.8.5 und mit FontExplorer X Pro.


Für mich sieht das eher so aus als ob jemand zu faul ist immer wieder fonts zu aktivieren und deaktivieren.
Aber trotzdem sollte diese Anzahl PS nicht zum Absturz bringen.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2014)

Kinder wer soll das hier auch alles lesen 

;- )

Ich weiß noch aus früheren Zeiten um CS3, als die Rechner auch noch um einiges schwächer waren, das es die Rechner schon in die Knie zwingen konnte, wenn man zu viele Fonts aktiv hatte!

Die Frage wie viele Schriften möglich sind, bezieht sich aus meiner Sicht eher auf die Performance der Workstation!
(Ist aber nur eine Vermutung)


----------



## cdpanic (3. April 2014)

Hello Leute,

ich war mir auch nicht sicher deshalb wollte ich nachfragen ob es ein Limit gibt.

Warum er soviele Fonts aktive hat kann ich leider ah net sagen  

Aber danke für die Hilfe denke auch es lag ein einer defekten Font.


lg
stef


----------



## BettyXAF (4. Mai 2014)

Dieses problem hatte ich ebensfalls auch einmal:
Ich hatte zuviele Schriften auf dem pc und er hat so lange geladen dass er sich dabei aufgehängt hatte, 100 Schriften zu löschen reicht da oft nicht. ich empfehle alle Nicht-Standartschriften zu löschen und nach und nach wieder welche Hinzuzufügen die Gut sind (meistens hat man bei einem schriftartendownload gleich 5 mal die gleiche art schrift und eine hat dort n pixel mehr oder so)

Hoffe das Hilft dir weiter!


----------



## sebastian001 (16. Mai 2014)

Bei mir sind bis jetzt 200 oder sogar mehr, und alles wirkt noch immer prima


----------

